# Accommodation, bank accounts, & jobs



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Hi guys

I was recently issued a green card through the diversity lottery. I'm looking to move to the US within the next 6 months. I just have a question regarding accommodation, bank accounts, and jobs. How do I open a bank account if I have a fixed address but I do not have a job so am not yet paying any bills hence do not have any evidence of my residential address? And with rental accommodation, do I need to have a bank account and a job before I can apply? I know it's a catch 22 but not sure what I need to do before what. If someone could help that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, like many things in the US, just "bring money."

Seriously, though, opening a bank account is actually a bit simpler in the US than in many other countries. Bring money (seriously) and your green card (or other paperwork documenting your status) and the nice people at the bank will pretty much do the rest for you.

Renting a flat, on the other hand, can be tricky. What you need is not so much a bank account as a "credit history" - which you won't have, being a newly arrived immigrant. This is where it's handy to have a job (or job offer) where your employer can vouch for you. Some landlords will ask for "references" from prior landlords, but it's rare they'll accept these from outside the region, much less outside the US.

Depending on where in the US you are, local rental agents may or may not have much experience in dealing with immigrants. Where they do, they can often arrange for you to make a slightly larger than normal deposit, or set up a "pre-paid rent" arrangement to allow you to build credit credibility (at least with your landlord). Things will definitely go smoother if you can wait until you have a job offer before you look for long-term housing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Great thanks for the info Bev! I see you are an expat in France. Are you based in Paris? I love Paris!


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

*Banks*

Hi there. We recently opened a US Bank account. If you have a visa and money it is actually quite easy. We managed to do this without a visa but had to provide passport, driver license, credit cards, etc etc. But we still managed with the Bank of America.

The first thing they asked me for is a visa number.

We actually bought a house so I have no idea about renting.

Hope that helps a little?

Best wishes and have a great move across the world!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sylviachen said:


> Great thanks for the info Bev! I see you are an expat in France. Are you based in Paris? I love Paris!


I'm in what's called the Paris area, though we're surrounded by fields and woods and in fact have a couple of donkeys and a big garden. Not exactly the 1st arrondissement! 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. I have only rented once in my life when I was living in london so this is all new to me. I will definitely look once I find a job but will be staying with relatives in the meantime. 
Cheers


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

I'm envious of the big garden. I live in an apartment in Sydney at the moment and I sometimes find myself daydreaming about owning a house with a big garden and a vegie patch


----------



## raininspain2 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Accomodation, bank accounts, & jobs*

Congratulations! You're as good as a US citizen if you have a green card, except you can't vote . You should first apply for a Social Security Number (go to their website) -- an important identification document. You cannot be employed without an SSN. With an SSN, you can apply for a US driving license (the most-requested ID in the US). As a green card holder, you are considered a resident -- that means you can open a bank account, lease an apartment, pay federal, state and social security taxes on income earned in the US! With online banks open to anyone with a computer, I don't see any problem opening a bank account. Or shop around for a bank you can personally visit. What I advise you to do is to go to the bank of your choosing and speak with a customer service representative yourself and apply to open a bank account. They will tell you their requirements. If you have money to deposit, they'll welcome you with a smile. They will ask for your SSN, so get that first!

As for an apartment, if you don't have a job yet (but obviously you will convince your landlord that you will soon), they may ask you for a first and last month's rent plus one month's security deposit if you are signing up for a one-year lease. If you are renting short-term, you pay month-to-month at a higher price., and you probably will not be required to answer too many questions. 

As for an address, if you're desperate for one just to get things in order, look for a sublet or roommate sharing option advertised by students -- that's your best bet -- they don't ask for personal, financial questions, just your ability to pay. Look in craigslist.com. They usually have plenty during the summer months when students go away on vacation or spend the summer abroad and need someone to sublet either their full apartment or only their room (if they are sharing the apartment with another roommate). They save; you save, and you get your address. You can move from sublet to sublet until you find a job and can afford to rent a full apartment on your own. Hope this was helpful.



sylviachen said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was recently issued a green card through the diversity lottery. I'm looking to move to the US within the next 6 months. I just have a question regarding accommodation, bank accounts, and jobs. How do I open a bank account if I have a fixed address but I do not have a job so am not yet paying any bills hence do not have any evidence of my residential address? And with rental accommodation, do I need to have a bank account and a job before I can apply? I know it's a catch 22 but not sure what I need to do before what. If someone could help that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Natashka (May 6, 2008)

*moved to US from UK*

Hi, can I just add that in Sept last year my husband's job relocated to California with our two kids and me. We had no Credit History so we had to put deposits on EVERYTHING- all utilities, Mobile (Cell) Phone, apartment. 
For the first 4 months, even though we earn very good money and were given a relocation package, we were always overdrawn. That is something you do not want as it will affect your credit rating. 
To get an iphone you have to have a social security number. (our deposit was at least $500 per phone)
To get a Credit Card we had to put down a deposit to secure the limit we wanted. i.e: if we wanted a credit card limit of $5000 we had to give the bank that amount to hold for about a year until we can prove our credit worthiness! This kinda defeats the object of a credit card, but each month we purposely buy things on it just to pay it off to help us establish a Credit History. It doesn't matter that we own a house in London- over here we have a blank credit history.
Don't forget that if you move your furniture over you won't be able to bring any food so your first week here will be VERY expensive stocking up on essential goods- salt and pepper, loo rolls, herbs, bread, preserves etc- all the stuff you accumulate over the years will have to be started afresh.
Electrical goods may not work on this currency- we had to buy new lights, tv, blender! anything electrical, you name it we bought it! And we had most of our furniture shipped over and it was sill a huge expense to restock our house.
Anyway, hope that doesn't put a downer on your move- just make sure you have lots of cash to give out!!!
good luck.


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the info guys, it's really helpful. Now I just need to find a job so I have loads of cash to give away.  This is really the worse time to go and if I had a choice I'd stay in Sydney till next year, however my temporary visa says I have to leave by the end of October which doesn't give me much time to organize myself so wish me luck!


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

I was very surprised that I could open a bank account without a social security number (SSN). I think it was the only thing I could do without a SSN. If you haven't been given one with your green card, apply for your SSN as soon as possible and never, ever underestimate its power  I applied for mine the day after I landed and had to wait two months, I couldn't even get internet access without it (unless I was willing to pay a $500 deposit). 

We signed the lease on our house in December when we weren't even living in the US (we actually moved in January). When we signed we didn't even have visas, but we did have jobs lined up at a reputable place. Some places were asking for 3 months deposit because of our lack of US credit history but we shopped around and found somewhere that only wanted a standard 1 month rent deposit. 

Good luck,

B x


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

I have applied to the green card lottery and i'm originally from N. Ireland and like yourself i was concerned about employment and accommodation upon arrival. This in turn prompted me to speak with USAFIS regarding the matter,obviously i cannot apply for a job before i become a US citizen so they told me that upon winning the lottery they told me that after winning i wouldn't be able to go there for a further 6 months and that in the mean time i would be put in touch with an immigration lawyer regarding such matters as work and accommodation. Hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Ms B said:


> I was very surprised that I could open a bank account without a social security number (SSN). I think it was the only thing I could do without a SSN. If you haven't been given one with your green card, apply for your SSN as soon as possible and never, ever underestimate its power  I applied for mine the day after I landed and had to wait two months, I couldn't even get internet access without it (unless I was willing to pay a $500 deposit).
> 
> We signed the lease on our house in December when we weren't even living in the US (we actually moved in January). When we signed we didn't even have visas, but we did have jobs lined up at a reputable place. Some places were asking for 3 months deposit because of our lack of US credit history but we shopped around and found somewhere that only wanted a standard 1 month rent deposit.
> 
> ...


Thats soooo inspiring! Thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied to the green card lottery and i'm originally from N. Ireland and like yourself i was concerned about employment and accommodation upon arrival. This in turn prompted me to speak with USAFIS regarding the matter,obviously i cannot apply for a job before i become a US citizen so they told me that upon winning the lottery they told me that after winning i wouldn't be able to go there for a further 6 months and that in the mean time i would be put in touch with an immigration lawyer regarding such matters as work and accommodation. Hope this helps.
> 
> Dan


Can't say I'm really happy promoting USAFIS and similar sites. You can apply for the diversity visa free of charge instead of paying them money. If you are drawn and think you might need a lawyer, find a qualified and experienced US immigration lawyer -- try: AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search

You post contains several misconceptions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would echo Fatbrit's caution about USAFIS or any other intermediary offering to "help" you with the Green Card lottery for a fee. Many of the agencies for this make a big deal about offering a "free airline ticket" to those who win. Compare their fee with the cost of your own airline ticket (and then figure how many of their customers pay the fee but don't win the lottery) and I think you'll see it could be easier to just pay your own way when and if you win.

You can most certainly apply for jobs well before you become a US citizen. Actually, there's nothing to prevent you from applying for jobs right now - however it may be difficult getting an employer to take your application seriously until you can assure them that you have the right to work in the US (which is what the green card gives you).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## barryd (May 26, 2009)

you can open a us bank account on the j1jobs website. Handy if you are planning on going as its open before you arrive


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

*Worried*



Bevdeforges said:


> I would echo Fatbrit's caution about USAFIS or any other intermediary offering to "help" you with the Green Card lottery for a fee. Many of the agencies for this make a big deal about offering a "free airline ticket" to those who win. Compare their fee with the cost of your own airline ticket (and then figure how many of their customers pay the fee but don't win the lottery) and I think you'll see it could be easier to just pay your own way when and if you win.
> 
> You can most certainly apply for jobs well before you become a US citizen. Actually, there's nothing to prevent you from applying for jobs right now - however it may be difficult getting an employer to take your application seriously until you can assure them that you have the right to work in the US (which is what the green card gives you).
> Cheers,
> Bev


After reading Bevdeforges reply i am now concerned about my chances. I have been informed by USAFIS that if i win (and according to them i am in the top 25% as N. Ireland has a low immigration rate at present) i will get a free airline ticket although i am not really concerned too much about that. What worries me is the implication that i am relying on a Mickey mouse outfit to get me there. Are they really unlikely to deliver what they say???? And is it possible to apply through several agencies to get the green card??? If so what is the best one and who are the free ones???? thanks if you can clear my muddled head up......


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> After reading Bevdeforges reply i am now concerned about my chances. I have been informed by USAFIS that if i win (and according to them i am in the top 25% as N. Ireland has a low immigration rate at present) i will get a free airline ticket although i am not really concerned too much about that. What worries me is the implication that i am relying on a Mickey mouse outfit to get me there. Are they really unlikely to deliver what they say???? And is it possible to apply through several agencies to get the green card??? If so what is the best one and who are the free ones???? thanks if you can clear my muddled head up......


Your chances of being drawn are around 1 in 50 if you are claiming European chargeability.

Multiple entries will disqualify all your entries.

The official and free entry site is @ Electronic Diversity 
The page will change to give instructions when/if DV2011 opens up this coming November.
You do not need a professional to enter the lottery. Some folks may need a lawyer if they are drawn, especially if there are complications with their circumstances. Find a lawyer @ AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search.

Good luck!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would look online for apartments now and email the community or owner and explain that you have no credit history since you have not been living in the US so you can rule out places that may require too much of a deposit or a co-signer. You will find one, it is just a matter of finding the right one with conditions you can live with as far as security deposits, non-refundable deposits (at times) or co-signers. Many communities also want to do a criminal background check which is usually only for the State your drivers license is issued in - that is what my wife used to do at her workplace. I'm just mentioning that so you know and are not alarmed as it is common practice. Also, you will likely need to show proof of funds in your bank account - my wifes company even accepted letters from foreign banks. Hope this helps.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

I was notified yesterday about my application for a Green Card being successful, I'm waiting for my passport and details from the US Embassy.

I applied through USAGC and only paid them $34 and I got picked. The rest was up to me to sort out through the KCC and then the Embassy. The main trouble I experience was the lack of info and correct info from the KCC. The US Embassy was also pretty useless but I got there finally!

I'm also unsure what to do next.... me and my partner want to stay in London for another 2 years due to work committments, then move over to the states. I'm trying to figure out how to validate my green card within 6 months, then come back until we're ready to move. It's came at the wrong time but that's life!

I have a friend in Atlanta who said I can come over and use their address for SSN and bank account. I'm just not sure about leaving the US. Is it correct that you don't get the actual green card sent out for a year? Does this mean I can leave and come back every 6 months to keep my green card valid? So unsure, any advice would be helpful!

This website is great, I'm slowly reading threads to get expat knowledge!


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's European chargeability or not, i don't recall them mentioning that. I simply said i was from N. Ireland. I guess 1 in 50 is still quite high odds. I guess i will also have to stick with USAFIS now that i know i can't enter any other draw. Thanks for informing me though. If there's any other tips you can give me i would be grateful.I 

P.s Do you know why i can only reply a certain number of times on here before i am told there is an error??? Something about i need to have posted 4 messages or so before i can proceed.......


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

mfowler said:


> I was notified yesterday about my application for a Green Card being successful, I'm waiting for my passport and details from the US Embassy.
> 
> I applied through USAGC and only paid them $34 and I got picked. The rest was up to me to sort out through the KCC and then the Embassy. The main trouble I experience was the lack of info and correct info from the KCC. The US Embassy was also pretty useless but I got there finally!
> 
> ...


Congratulations anyway!!!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

zigster said:


> I guess i will also have to stick with USAFIS now that i know i can't enter any other draw. Thanks for informing me though. If there's any other tips you can give me i would be grateful.I


I think you may have misunderstood fatbrit's point. You don't have to stick with USAFIS the next time you enter the lottery. (I assume they charge you each time you enter through them, though I have never really gotten involved with that.)

There is absolutely no reason to use any agency for the diversity lottery. You can do it all yourself - which is probably the best way to assure that they don't enter you twice or so something else that might disqualify you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think you may have misunderstood fatbrit's point. You don't have to stick with USAFIS the next time you enter the lottery. (I assume they charge you each time you enter through them, though I have never really gotten involved with that.)
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to use any agency for the diversity lottery. You can do it all yourself - which is probably the best way to assure that they don't enter you twice or so something else that might disqualify you.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Trouble is Bev i have signed to a 4 year program! But as long as they aren't just trying to sell me the idea of citizenship then i guess i can make do with that.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, then for the 4 years you are signed up with that agency, you're on the hook with them. If you get lucky and get picked in the lottery, great. If not, in year 5, you can file your own application and save yourself the fee going forward.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, then for the 4 years you are signed up with that agency, you're on the hook with them. If you get lucky and get picked in the lottery, great. If not, in year 5, you can file your own application and save yourself the fee going forward.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks. I hope it really doesn't take 5 years though and they seemed to be almost telling me that i should have it within the year based on my criteria and where i was from as it placed me within the top 25 %. They mentioned something about a VIP program as well. All in all they said it was more like a queing system rather a lottery. It cost me over 500 dollars so i think i will save myself that in the future!


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

zigster said:


> Thanks. I hope it really doesn't take 5 years though and they seemed to be almost telling me that i should have it within the year based on my criteria and where i was from as it placed me within the top 25 %. They mentioned something about a VIP program as well. All in all they said it was more like a queing system rather a lottery. It cost me over 500 dollars so i think i will save myself that in the future!


Have a look at this item on Wikipedia about the Green Card Lottery:

Diversity Immigrant Visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It answers a lot of questions and also confirms a lot of what has been said so far.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mfowler said:


> I was notified yesterday about my application for a Green Card being successful, I'm waiting for my passport and details from the US Embassy.
> 
> I applied through USAGC and only paid them $34 and I got picked. The rest was up to me to sort out through the KCC and then the Embassy. The main trouble I experience was the lack of info and correct info from the KCC. The US Embassy was also pretty useless but I got there finally!
> 
> ...


Maintaining permanent residency if you aren't living in the US is a difficult feat that requires both aforethought and knowledge. 

Never, ever rely on immigration advice from the US embassy. They take your application, process it, and either issue the benefit or not. No more and no less.

Your choice of the word "partner" is screaming red flags at me. Maybe an issue, maybe not.

You need to separate the status of being a permanent resident from the physical proof of that status. When you enter the US on an immigrant visa, you become a permanent resident. You will keep that status until you personally relinquish it or a judicial process removes it.
Your MRV is stamped on entry as proof of PR status and this proof is valid for one year. Generally, your green card (another proof) is mailed within 6-8 weeks, and in your case this proof will last for 10 years until you need to renew it. However, I have read recently that there are issues at the card production center and delays are expected. How it will pan out is anyone's guess. 

The *myth* that you can keep your PR status by visiting every 6 months will not, unfortunately, die.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> I'm not sure if it's European chargeability or not, i don't recall them mentioning that. I simply said i was from N. Ireland. I guess 1 in 50 is still quite high odds. I guess i will also have to stick with USAFIS now that i know i can't enter any other draw. Thanks for informing me though. If there's any other tips you can give me i would be grateful.I
> 
> P.s Do you know why i can only reply a certain number of times on here before i am told there is an error??? Something about i need to have posted 4 messages or so before i can proceed.......


If you claim chargeability to Northern Ireland, you are competing with other Europeans for the draw.

New posters are somewhat limited in what they can do until they've built up their history here. It's there to stop us being flooded with spam.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

coolbadger said:


> Have a look at this item on Wikipedia about the Green Card Lottery:
> 
> Diversity Immigrant Visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It answers a lot of questions and also confirms a lot of what has been said so far.


Thank you for that link you sent me. I have had a look on it and i was particularily concerned about the part that states how companies claiming to be affiliated with the US government can try to convince people like myself that there chances of immigration will be greater depending on their country of birth. This sounds like something USAFIS told me, that i was elevated to VIP status because the country i was from has a low immigration rate and i was in the top 25% chance of winning. I really do hope i wasn't mislead but that article on Wikipedia points to the contrary. I never knew that they were trying to abolish the DV lottery before either. I suppose its only a matter of time before they do and terrorism spoils life for the rest of us that genuinely do want to immigrate for a better life. I guess it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> If you claim chargeability to Northern Ireland, you are competing with other Europeans for the draw.
> 
> New posters are somewhat limited in what they can do until they've built up their history here. It's there to stop us being flooded with spam.


I'm not quite sure what i have entered chargeability under, whether it's European or N. Ireland. I didn't think it was too important at the time. I only said i was born in N. Ireland because the rest of the UK has been excluded. Is it good or a bad thing if i am competing with the rest of Europe?


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

zigster said:


> I'm not quite sure what i have entered chargeability under, whether it's European or N. Ireland. I didn't think it was too important at the time. I only said i was born in N. Ireland because the rest of the UK has been excluded. Is it good or a bad thing if i am competing with the rest of Europe?


P.s 

Thanks for clearing that posting issue up!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> I'm not quite sure what i have entered chargeability under, whether it's European or N. Ireland. I didn't think it was too important at the time. I only said i was born in N. Ireland because the rest of the UK has been excluded. Is it good or a bad thing if i am competing with the rest of Europe?


They divide the available numbers up into 5 regions, Europe being one of them. So if someone in Bangladesh applies, they are not competing with you. But if someone in Germany does, they are. You're better of being in the European pool than, for example, the Asian one.

You were born where you were born. One of those things you can't change in your life.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

zigster said:


> Thank you for that link you sent me. I have had a look on it and i was particularily concerned about the part that states how companies claiming to be affiliated with the US government can try to convince people like myself that there chances of immigration will be greater depending on their country of birth. This sounds like something USAFIS told me, that i was elevated to VIP status because the country i was from has a low immigration rate and i was in the top 25% chance of winning. I really do hope i wasn't mislead but that article on Wikipedia points to the contrary. I never knew that they were trying to abolish the DV lottery before either. I suppose its only a matter of time before they do and terrorism spoils life for the rest of us that genuinely do want to immigrate for a better life. I guess it's just a waiting game now.


Sorry to have hit you with that but it really is better to know the facts. With my own journey I have kidded myself over stuff but people here are caringly blunt!

I appreciate that and am now more realistic.

With your own application you are STILL in with a chance! That's the good news!:usa2:

I really hope the draw works for you. Keep us informed!


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

coolbadger said:


> Sorry to have hit you with that but it really is better to know the facts. With my own journey I have kidded myself over stuff but people here are caringly blunt!
> 
> I appreciate that and am now more realistic.
> 
> ...


I hope so too. I welcome the facts or any advice anyone can give me regarding my application. It is a somewhat daunting task emigrating to another country and is frought with a lot of complications particularily more so for the US. I appreciate your advice and you can be as straightforward as possible as the last thing i want is to be labouring under any illusions and USAFIS did make it sound a little too fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Once you are issued with the temporary immigrant visa which lasts for 6 months you can pretty much go straight away and look for a job. You just need to get a social security number before you find one. I think the concern for me is not whether I am allowed to work because I know I am but whether I can find a job! The market is looking worse and worse.


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Sorry Zigster I misread your email. I thought you had won the lottery already! Unfortunately going through agencies won't better your chances on winning. So don't go through an agency. This is the actual link to apply which is free so don't pay any agencies fees because it's all a scam. Electronic Diversity Once you win though and you will be notified by mail do some research on agencies who can help you with the paperwork.So this is basically the second stage. I would however suggest completing and lodging it yourself because it's pretty straightforward. Just check over it a few times to make sure you haven't left anything out as you don't want to risk them rejecting your application. Once you have been selected your chances are pretty high on getting it. 100,000 are selected and 50,000 are issued with the visa, so it's a 50/50 chance and depending on where you come and you said N. Ireland which like Australia has low immigration rates to the US so the probability is even higher. Anyway if you have any other questions let me know. I am a proud DV-2009 winner.


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Zigster the DV-2011 opens in October so just apply and go from there. I wish you all the best!


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

sylviachen said:


> Zigster the DV-2011 opens in October so just apply and go from there. I wish you all the best!


Thats some pretty good and useful information you gave. Unfortunately i am with one of those agencies already (USAFIS IN FACT) so i can't re-apply to the free one as Fatbrit has informed me it would be regarded as a multiple entry resulting in a disqualification. I've paid the money so i guess i will have to live with that just as long as they enter me and it's as good a chance of winning as the free diversity program then i will be a happy camper. A 50/50 chance sounds brilliant though, that's really good odds. I would like to congratulate you on winning. It must have been a brilliant feeling. One i really hope to share!:clap2:


----------



## bradleyt (Jun 5, 2009)

You do not need to have a place of residence to open a bank account as we do a lot of online banking these days. And, if you truly need a physical address, you can obtain a post office box from a post office or a mailbox rental agency. You will usually need a job for 2-4 weeks and a valid bank account to get an apartment unless you want to stay in a halfway house, mission or YMCA but I doubt you want to do that. I would start looking for a job now so you have one. Also start looking for a place to live and use your current position as your income.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

barryd said:


> you can open a us bank account on the j1jobs website. Handy if you are planning on going as its open before you arrive


Thanks Barry. I have now applied for a bank account through the site you mentioned and it's surprisingly easier than with a high street branch like HSBC!


----------



## vagabond (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re bank accounts*

To open a bank Account in the US you will need a social security number. 
As soon as you get to the US go to the Dept. of Social Security with your green card and apply. You may be able to apply in Australia. I am English and lived in Australia. I moved from Australia to the USA. I marrried an American and have lived here for 30 years. We own a small country hotel 50 miles North of New York City near the Woodbury Common Outlet stores.

You should be able to get a bank account with a post office box, which you can get as soon as your arrive. If you want an account before your arrive open an account in a bank that does business in USA and Australia and transfer your account when you get here. Re accomodation, you will need a social sec. number and all the usualy references that are required in Australia. You could try renting from a private person not a real estate agency. They usually do not do a credit check. 
Cheers, Vagabond




sylviachen said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was recently issued a green card through the diversity lottery. I'm looking to move to the US within the next 6 months. I just have a question regarding accommodation, bank accounts, and jobs. How do I open a bank account if I have a fixed address but I do not have a job so am not yet paying any bills hence do not have any evidence of my residential address? And with rental accommodation, do I need to have a bank account and a job before I can apply? I know it's a catch 22 but not sure what I need to do before what. If someone could help that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

vagabond said:


> To open a bank Account in the US you will need a social security number.


No you don't ...a common misconception


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> No you don't ...a common misconception


Got to agree with Davis1. 

I opened a Bank of America account last September and I was travelling on the VWP. 

They do like to see passport, driving licence, proof of address, bank cards etc.

One local bank would have opened an account for me with a visa number. They do this often for Students to the USA travelling on a Student Visa.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup lots of people open them on a WV ... although some banks make it difficult 
others dont


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

coolbadger said:


> Got to agree with Davis1.
> 
> I opened a Bank of America account last September and I was travelling on the VWP.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree here as well with Davis and Cool Badger. I have applied to open a bank account and all i was asked for was a small fee of $30 some photographic id and proof of address and i haven't even moved yet!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

zigster said:


> I tend to agree here as well with Davis and Cool Badger. I have applied to open a bank account and all i was asked for was a small fee of $30 some photographic id and proof of address and i haven't even moved yet!


You paid a fee ... your kidding .. I got a color TV last account I opened


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> You paid a fee ... your kidding .. I got a color TV last account I opened


Your kidding me, i must have the worst luck, lol. Which bank was that with Davis? I'm doing it through Bank of America.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

vagabond said:


> To open a bank Account in the US you will need a social security number.
> As soon as you get to the US go to the Dept. of Social Security with your green card and apply. You may be able to apply in Australia.



You don't need a SSN to open a bank account. If you have a SSN, you must give it to the bank (courtesy of the Patriot Act), but if you don't have one you merely need to prove your identity. Of course, your mileage will vary with how the banks and their individual employees actually interpret this. Vote with your feet if you meet resistance.

Don't apply for a SSN as soon as you arrive. Wait 10 days after arrival before applying instead. It's actually quicker doing it this way.

You cannot apply for the social security number in Australia if you are an immigrant visa holder. You can only apply after you arrive.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

zigster said:


> Your kidding me, i must have the worst luck, lol. Which bank was that with Davis? I'm doing it through Bank of America.


Not luck ..you fell for the Spammer on this thread ...

and I got a $100 for opening an Account with Wamu .. 
that was a nice tickle


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Not luck ..you fell for the Spammer on this thread ...
> 
> and I got a $100 for opening an Account with Wamu ..
> that was a nice tickle


Yep -- it's a pretty sad site. 



> Since 9/11, opening a bank Account in the US is almost impossible. Thanks to our established relationships with a leading US bank, we can open an account for you, without the need for a Social Security Number.


Misleading to say the least.



> We are now hiring for Passenger Service Assistants (wheelchair attendants). .....in this job you will earn a minimum of $3.75 per hour, working 40 hours per week. Meals are available at reduced rate. Regarding housing and accommodation, this is not provided.


So I thought I'd see what they're offering in my neck of the woods! Bring a tent to camp out by the freeway underpass is all I could recommend any potential applicant. Coz your wages aren't going to provide a roof over your head.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- it's a pretty sad site.
> 
> 
> Misleading to say the least.
> ...


I just don't know anymore! Usurped again......


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- it's a pretty sad site.
> 
> 
> Misleading to say the least.
> ...


Ok so i'm confused now. Do you think that bank account on js-1 jobs was bogus???? It's been a wek now since i posted my application to them and still no reply..........


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> Ok so i'm confused now. Do you think that bank account on js-1 jobs was bogus???? It's been a wek now since i posted my application to them and still no reply..........


I have no idea. But I wouldn't have given them my details, nor paid them 30 bucks. Call Bank of America and ask them.


----------

